# Bitcoin Boom



## elliswilkinson (Nov 22, 2013)

Some university in Cyprus have set the trail for accepting the digital currency as the value slowly increases. Imagine where the bitcoin will be in 3, 5 years.
If you have idle funds invest in some bitcoins today, I purchased some last month at a price less than it is today. WIll purchase some more at the end of the year


----------

